# [OT] Tux Pizza

## Ginko

Questo w/e ho preparato una pizza Tux per la mia bambina.

Se l'e' finita in un sol boccone  :Very Happy: 

Saluti

--Gianluca

PS: Moderatori perdonatemi e' il mio primo OT !

----------

## bsolar

Non male... ora bisogna solo creare i pomodori neri transgenici...  :Razz: 

----------

## Phemt

mi hai fatto venire fameee    :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Non male... ora bisogna solo creare i pomodori neri transgenici... 

 

Oh, per quello basta darci dentro con le olive nere.. e taaanto pepe !  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## shev

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> Questo w/e ho preparato una pizza Tux per la mia bambina.
> 
> Se l'e' finita in un sol boccone 
> 
> 

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Fantastico, semplicemente fantastico! (e pure la paginetta web c'hai fatto!). Davvero grande  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

S T U P E N D O

----------

## fedeliallalinea

In questi giorni provero' anche io a farla e troppo bella.

----------

## akiross

Linux nei server

Linux nei personal computer

Linux nei palmari

Linux nei forni

NON CI FERMERA' NESSUNO!! ADESSO ABBIAMO ANCHE IN CONTROLLO SU CIO' CHE MANGIANO!!

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

GRANDE  :Laughing: 

e scommetto che essendo Linux il fonrno non ha bruciato la pizza  :Very Happy:  gh gh gh

----------

## koma

l'idea è fantastica! Stupenda davvero sono senza parola.. una sola domanda .. ma tux sarà contento di vedersi mangiato? Per quanto la tua bimba sia dolcissima  :Wink: 

----------

## sorchino

Grandioso a dir poco  :Smile: 

----------

## hellraiser

faremo anke gl hamburger/linux ? 

o gli HotLinux ?

----------

## _Echelon_

ahaahaha  :Smile:  complimenti a ginko   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## iDarbert

Auguri e complimenti!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## maiosyet

La voooooooooooooglio!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## shanghai

Nooo... Buooona la pizza tux  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

La voglio anch'io!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## iridium103

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> Questo w/e ho preparato una pizza Tux per la mia bambina.
> 
> Se l'e' finita in un sol boccone 
> 
> Saluti
> ...

 

mittttttiiiicccoooooooooooooo!!!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

evvaiiiii ..linux anche in tavola.. piu di cose che si vuole? un Tux Lucano...?

nessun problema, abbiamo anche quello  :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

Straficata!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## vificunero

Che idea simpatica   :Very Happy:  ...  appena ho tempo me ne faccio una..  :Cool: 

----------

## Strupniveral

Bellissimo! Sei il mio eroe!!!

----------

